# Need Gigabyte service center in kolkata



## surya_sapui (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi people, can anyone know gigabyte service center in kolkata.

Also they can service out of warranty product.pls reply..

Sent from my HTC Desire 828 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2017)

First floor, 11, Prafulla Sarkar Street, Near Anand Bazaar Patrika, Kolkata - 700072

(0)33-40048181
(0)33-69405602
(0)33-69405603

Rakesh.Bhowmick@bestyield.com
vj.guptha@bestyield.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2017)

It is waste of money to get out of warranty mobo repaired,buy a cheap new one.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 22, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is waste of money to get out of warranty mobo repaired,buy a cheap new one.


Obviously True and Fair to be worth considering the fact.
But I had a major glitch of my *GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3(rev. 3.0) *motherboard,and took it to the service center.
*It was under warranty,* so had to wait for about half an hour and got it finely repaired.
*Glitch* : A small miniscule  portion of the PCB in motherboard had its line channel cut off,just besides one of  the screw hole.Might have been occured due to my hard screwing of a fastner screw nail. Thus the mobo was as good as a dead one. Gigabyte service center here at Kolkata,performed that excellent repairing job.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2017)

That is the standard procedure of gigabyte,they will first try to repair the mobo.However in this thread,*the op's mobo is out of warranty* & that is why it is a waste of money to get it repaired.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2017)

@kg11sgbg how did you get the details of repair work done on your mobo?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 23, 2017)

^^The CC staff member at first, checked my motherboard for any sort of discrepancies or issues or *mishandling* that would make the warranty null & void,in front of me.
After that he slid the mobo inside a special tray and kept it on some stack of motherboards upon a rack.
Meanwhile he had re-checked about the warranty status of my motherboard by checking the serial number onto his PC,and also told me to sit on a comfortable(steel based seat). Some guys were already sitting and waiting for their turn. Each one of us was given a small paper slip containing a Serial/Issue number.The room was extensively chilled due to  the AC,and most of us were literally shivering out. Though outside, it was a hot sunny day,Temp.  *38 deg. Celsius* and Rel. Humidity was* 79%*. *All were displayed on an electronic board inside the room*. Room Temp. was *24 degrees Celsius.*
When my turn came(the mobo was in fact taken by a sub-staff peon inside the Service Center some half an hour ago), a service engineer guy came out from inside and explained to me in details about the issue of my motherboard(as I enquired about the problem) which was already repaired by them. He showed me the area of damage and also advised me to screw the motherboard properly.

Date of visit and repair : 30/06/2016

That's it,Friend, @whitestar_999 .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2017)

I see!I guess it depends on service centre guys because one other member here was not provided any details about repairs done on his mobo.Maybe he needs to ask in person at gigabyte service centre.I will link this post of yours to that thread.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 26, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I see!I guess it depends on service centre guys because one other member here was not provided any details about repairs done on his mobo.Maybe he needs to ask in person at gigabyte service centre.I will link this post of yours to that thread.


You are Welcome! My,Friend.


----------



## surya_sapui (Sep 27, 2017)

I went to service center with my mobo & requested him to repair it with chargeable basis.but they deny then i also request them from where it can be repairable but as per them its out of terms &  condition to mention this.

Now what i do ???

Sent from my HTC Desire 828 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2017)

Authorized service centres are free to refuse to repair out of warranty products.They are also not authorized to tell alternative places to repair.Just visit largest local pc market in your city & enquire around.


----------



## surya_sapui (Oct 28, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Authorized service centres are free to refuse to repair out of warranty products.They are also not authorized to tell alternative places to repair.Just visit largest local pc market in your city & enquire around.


I try to repair it from third party service center.but they failed to repair.can any suggest any mobo with atleast 8gb ram ddr2 ram support that available on market.

Sent from my HTC Desire 828 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2017)

@surya_sapui  , It's better if you buy a new motherboard. Otherwise repair costing will be nearer to the price of new  mobo according to budget + requirements..
Your call.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2017)

DDR2 ram mobos are rare now-a-days.It is better to build a new system or else you can try ebay/flipkart/amazon/local pc markets selling 2nd hand mobos but I wouldn't trust much the reliability of such mobo beyond a year.


----------

